# Guide to French stopovers



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Motor Caravan magazine have given a phone number to order "The Official Guide to Motor Caravan Tourist Stopovers". I have tried for 2 days, the number rings out but is not answered. Anyone know where else I can obtain a copy?
Cheers Sid


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Many apologies, I have just found the link to Aires in France, I will find my way around given time.
Cheers Sid


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

If you are after a specific area, its always worth posting on here as Gill (Autostratus) keeps of log of aires etc they have been to with appropriate comments etc and directions.


----------



## 89660 (Jun 2, 2005)

*motorcaravan stopovers*

This book can be bought fom the Camping and caravanning club,price £7.50.It is cheaper in France,but worth buying in this country the first time you need it


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the info, unfortunately I have already sent of to France for a copy. Hopefully I will receive a copy before I go down France middle of september. Judging by some of the posts I have read, there will be a lot of members down France later in September.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

SidT said:


> Thanks for the info, unfortunately I have already sent of to France for a copy. Hopefully I will receive a copy before I go down France middle of september. Judging by some of the posts I have read, there will be a lot of members down France later in September.
> Cheers Sid


If your copy doesn't arrive in time you should still be able to pick one up at Hypermarkets, - even tho's a bit late in the season. and yes there does seem to be a lot of us heading out that way!!   

don't forget if there's a specific area you're interested in to check out the options here first 

8)


----------

